# Star Wars Filme & Serien ab 2,49 Euro: Aktion auf Amazon Prime Video



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. April 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars Filme & Serien ab 2,49 Euro: Aktion auf Amazon Prime Video*

						Star-Wars-Fans aufgepasst: Filme und Serien aus dem riesigen Universum von Star Wars sind derzeit bei Amazon Prime Video zu Aktionspreisen ab 2,49 Euro erhältlich. Star Wars: Die Skywalker Saga ist ebenso dabei, wie Der Aufstieg Skywalkers, Clone Wars und vieles mehr - in HD, UHD und Originalversion. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars Filme & Serien ab 2,49 Euro: Aktion auf Amazon Prime Video*


----------

